

Ello, Ello? New ‘No Ads’ Social Network Ello Is Blowing Up Right Now - rock57
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/ello-ello-new-no-ads-social-network-ello-is-blowing-up-right-now/

======
lutusp
"Blowing up". really? Based on the actual article content I would have said
taking off, ascending, something meant to convey that Ello is seeing more
users and more prospects. "Blowing up" is, at the very least, ambiguous in its
meaning.

~~~
gk1
> "... as of today most of your friends will be asking their other friends how
> to get an invite to the invite-only network to secure their coveted user
> name."

This reads like an Onion article.

~~~
lutusp
Not to disparage those sincere writers over at Onion. :)

